
Movie Sonic will be redesigned due to bad criticism over the internet - craftoman
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/may/03/sonic-the-hedgehog-movie-trailer-criticism
======
whenchamenia
I honestly thought it was supposed to look cringey as a marketing move. It
more or less worked. I kinda think they should run with it and work in the
sonic memes and embrace the suck Evil Dead 2 style.

------
baud147258
This article is nearly empty of content. The panhandling below the "article"
is nearly longer

